# Made in Russia: Tiger Tank Replica



## imalko (Feb 12, 2012)

Found out about this just today, so I thought to share...
Fully functional replica of German WW2 tank PzKpfw VI Tiger Ausf. E has been made in Russia. Reportedly it is to be used in filming the motion picture titled "The White Tiger" directed Karen Shakhnazarov. Here's the link where you can see a lot of pictures of manufacturing process. There's a short text in Russian, but I believe that pictures speak pretty much for themselves. 

ÐœÐ°ÐºÐµÑ‚Ñ‹ / Ð¢Ð°Ð½Ðº "Ð¢Ð¸Ð³Ñ€ I"


----------



## imalko (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's also a You Tube clip of first test drive:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQmnWwkT1x0_


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent! the previously converted T34s looked pretty good, but this really looks the part. Nice find Igor.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a stout piece of machinery!


----------



## javlin (Feb 12, 2012)

That is cool!It looks like they cut the transmission or gearbox off of something else for the front sprocket.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 12, 2012)

*drool* My Christmas list just keeps getting longer. But practical, too....morning rush-hour traffic? Not anymore! Cut me off on the road? HE locked and loaded! Road rage? I never notice any.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2012)

That's just so fricken awesome!


----------



## A4K (Feb 13, 2012)

Great find Igor! 

A Hungarian guy made a working 1:1 replica too (also a Panther!) which he regularly shows army displays. Both have had to have their chassis exchanged for modified T-34 items unfortunately, the originals couldn't take the weight apparently.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow! I love such iron work too.
Thanks for sharing, imalko.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 13, 2012)

Very cool, nice find, wonder how true-to-life? The originals were not very mechanically reliable and the clone does not need all that armour


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 13, 2012)

That thing can't weigh but a fraction of what a real Tiger would have. That turret steel looks like only about 1/4 or 6-7mm, if it was thicker, it wouldn't need that steel tube inner structure. A real Tiger was over 100mm thick in some places in the turret armor.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2012)

Just needs to look the part, and act the part, for the movie. I think it'll certainly do that. If mixed with very large-scale models in some shots, the effect (on the screen) should be exceptional. Here's a pic of a couple of large R/C models used in other productions.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 13, 2012)

I wasn't trying to put them down, they're probably pretty peppy. 
Just the thing for a paintball battle.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2012)

EXCELLENT!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2012)

Really neat. Nice find...

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Feb 14, 2012)

Now that's what I call making models. And I thought my 1/16 Tiger was big


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## A4K (Feb 16, 2012)

mikewint said:


> ...And I thought my 1/16 Tiger was big


----------



## imalko (Jun 9, 2012)

Movie "The White Tiger" featuring this replica is now out. Here's the trailer: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm2jcoxyQa8_


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 9, 2012)

Those T-34s belting along in formation looked awesome!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like it might be good.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a well done movie. Not much of the Tiger in the trailer though


----------



## imalko (Jun 9, 2012)

No, but they're talking about it all the time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like it could be pretty good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks real Interesting!


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd like to see that... wonder if a subtitled version will be available?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2012)

Hope so, on DVD. Even if the story line turns out to be rubbish, it should be worth seeing just for the vehicles.


----------



## Glider (Jun 11, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> *drool* My Christmas list just keeps getting longer. But practical, too....morning rush-hour traffic? Not anymore! Cut me off on the road? HE locked and loaded! Road rage? I never notice any.


Just remember the price of petrol


----------

